# NEW Lap Steel Guitar for KONTAKT 4/5 from Orange Tree Samples



## gregjazz (Jun 18, 2012)

Lap Steel Guitar



Lap steel guitars are very flexible and versatile instruments, and make a great addition to a variety of musical styles. As well as easily fitting in folk, country, and pop productions, they also sound great with distortion for rock and blues tunes. The Orange Tree Samples Lap Steel Guitar sample library features around 1 GB of high quality samples, with three dynamics and four round-robin samples for each chromatically-sampled string--giving you a total of over 2,000 samples.

*Audio demo:*
Audio Demo #1: Gray Patchwork

Here are a few notable features:

** Onboard Effects*
Lap Steel Guitar includes five stereo cabinet impulses as well as spring reverb, tremolo, chorus, and much more.

** Timbre-correct slides*
The timbre-correct slides give you much more realism when sliding, as opposed to conventional methods of pitch bending. These slides will also realistically re-excite the strings, lengthening the sustain.

** Advanced Bending Control*
Lap Steel Guitar not only gives you the ability to bend strings separately, but also allows you to set the bend range to conform to a specific key/scale.

** Modeled Vibrato*
The vibrato in Lap Steel Guitar isn't a simple LFO, but is modeled after real lap steel guitar vibrato, while still giving you speed and depth controls.

** External presets*
All the effects and performance settings can be stored in external preset files. That means that you don't have to reload the entire library to audition different presets. It also means that the presets can be easily shared with other Lap Steel Guitar users.





*Price:*
We're currently having a $30 OFF introduction sale on Lap Steel Guitar, so you can pick up your copy of the new Lap Steel Guitar today for $49 (regularly $79)! This discount offer will expire on July 31th.

*Format:*
Due to the extensive scripting, this sample library is available in Kontakt 4+ format only. Lap Steel Guitar requires the full retail version of Kontakt, so it is not compatible with the free Kontakt Player.

Visit the product page here: Lap Steel Guitar sample library for Kontakt

Or you can http://www.orangetreesamples.com/cart.php?act=cart&productCode=LAPG3 (click here to order Lap Steel Guitar directly)


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 18, 2012)

A belated Fathers Day Gift for me.
Thank you.

Payment sent.

It's pretty insane the amount of updates you made for us recently, and now this.
I damn near have a new SSD loaded with Orange Tree stuff, and it only cost me 49 USD.

THis should sell like hot cakes, sounds great too.


----------



## dannthr (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, that sounds great, Greg!


----------



## Kleven1111 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sounds unbelievab;e. 
Thanks, Gregg.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 18, 2012)

What a fast 599MB download... >8o 
Too bad I'm on my way out, there's always tomorrow...

Cheers


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 19, 2012)

I'd love to hear a few more demos, but at that price, I'm in when I get to the studio tomorrow night anyway. Maybe I'll just do one for ya Nice job, Greg!


----------



## Blakus (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm really impressed with it. The slides sound amazing. Thanks Gregg


----------



## shakuman (Jun 19, 2012)

Done!  Thanks greg for your great work.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 19, 2012)

Fast install, great interface, great sounds and a perfect compliment to Wavelore's slide, the perfect duet actually.
THe best part is no missing files when loading up. I have that problem with too many developers still, but you and Andrew K. have flawless downlaods.

Thanks Again.


----------



## ceemusic (Jun 19, 2012)

The demo sounds great , good luck with this release.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 19, 2012)

Yet another stellar Orange Tree library. Excellent work Greg. I made a rule to myself - no more libraries unless it benefits the project in FRONT of me at the time of release........but....that price...... o


----------



## MichaelL (Jun 19, 2012)

Rob Elliott @ Tue Jun 19 said:


> Yet another stellar Orange Tree library. Excellent work Greg. I made a rule to myself - no more libraries unless it benefits the project in FRONT of me at the time of release........but....that price...... o





I had the same rule too Rob. _HAD_....thanks Greg! Beautiful work again.


----------



## shakuman (Jun 20, 2012)

Rob Elliott @ Tue Jun 19 said:


> no more libraries unless it benefits the project in FRONT of me at the time of release........



I tried but no way! my hand always itching me.. o[])


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 20, 2012)

Rob Elliott @ Tue Jun 19 said:


> Yet another stellar Orange Tree library. Excellent work Greg. I made a rule to myself - no more libraries unless it benefits the project in FRONT of me at the time of release........but....that price...... o



I am in exactly the same boat, Rob.

Man, Greg, it sounds good.


----------



## TuomasP (Jun 20, 2012)

Sweet and lovely sound with sick introductory price... for VST-holic it's fuel to the fire lol...


----------



## A/V4U (Jun 22, 2012)

Just recived OTS Newsletter today. Played demo song once....what a great sounding guitar. Sent payment right away and downloading now. Cant wait to insatall and try it. Again thanks Greg for another awesome VI.
Vlad


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm enjoying it very much. I'm going to try it with Guitar Rig to see if i can fatten the distortion a bit, but what's there is a nice algorithm. I like the slide positioning too-it offers some nice tonal changes. Well done, Greg.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 22, 2012)

That demo is fantastic! Beautiful sound and implementation. I might not "need" this right now, but I bought it anyway because the price is a no-brainer and I'm going to have some fun making songs this weekend, whether they ever get used or not.

Not to sidetrack the thread, but since it was already brought up, my philosophy has always been to buy something when it inspires me, rather than waiting until I specifically need it for a gig. (Assuming it's affordable, of course.) That's because I write a lot of songs and cues, even when I _don't_ have a gig, and it happens all the time where I can plug one of these already written songs off my shelf into a gig or pitch later. The advantage being that songs I write without a deadline are often more creative. Especially with something like a lap steel instrument, which I imagine might take me in directions way more creative than the obvious country or Hawaiian styles.

In other words, waiting until I have a gig that specifically "needs" lap steel will limit the ultimate possibilities of an instrument like this. Just my two cents, of course.


----------



## wst3 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Mike, I don't think your comment is a tangent at all. We all wrestle with when to purchase the tools we use.

Purchasing a library when you need it has several disadvantages, not the least of which is that you have no time to learn the nuances, you buy it and you put it to work.

Purchasing a library when you don't need it can be financially challenging. It's even worse if you don't use it for a lengthy period. But it certainly helps keep the ink black.

There probably isn't an optimal solution - but your point, about composing for fun, is an excellent one, and something I'll keep in the back of my head when making my deliberations.

So thanks!


----------



## gregjazz (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's something I put together to show the dirtier side of the lap steel guitar:

Off-road Detour

The lap steel was played in live, as were the other guitars (EEG Strawberry and EAG Steel Strings), and the bass is CoreBass Pear.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 23, 2012)

That's a super awesome demo Greg !

Pardon me if it's a stupid question, but does the lap steel also has the legato fonction of the Strawberry, and hammer-on and pull-offs ?


----------



## gregjazz (Jun 23, 2012)

Well, there actually aren't any accessible frets on a lap steel guitar (other than the markings so you can easily identify where the pitches are), so you can't play pull-offs / hammer-ons, unless you're using the slide to legato from an open string.

However, if you're playing slide on a resonator guitar or steel string guitar, you would commonly mix in hammer-ons and pull-offs with using the slide.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks Greg ! Does it show that I know nothing about guitars ?  I guess it does.

Anyway, it sounds really superb, and this last demo with the trio of your guitars got me.


----------



## jtenney (Jun 24, 2012)

It's really good, people! Sounds excellent and very easy to manipulate the script for one-string bends when playing two or more. Has to be easy for The Perpetual Newbie here... Anyway, I've used it already and only bought it three days ago. Kudos to Greg! After Passion Flute, I didn't think I'd be patronizing OrangeTree for awhile. Well, I wuz wrong...


----------



## gregjazz (Jun 25, 2012)

Just added two tutorial videos focusing on the pitch bend capability in Lap Steel Guitar: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4B89FA07085A6985


----------



## playz123 (Jun 26, 2012)

Very useful, Greg, especially since I'm just beginning to explore the product now. Excellent sound quality, and the interface certainly is easy to use and navigate.


----------



## stargazer (Jun 28, 2012)

Good work, thanks!
Please include bending of separate strings independently in an update soon. _-)


----------



## Malo (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you for the great tutorials, Greg! Love that pitch bend consept you've created for the lap steel!

Could you please make some tutorials for the acoustic guitar, as well? 

I recently bought the lap steel and the acoustic guitar. Both sound fantastic, but I struggled a bit with figuring out which settings to use for strumming the acoustic.

Best,
Malo


----------



## gregjazz (Jun 28, 2012)

Absolutely, Malo. Until then, check out the video tutorials on the electric guitar--because they use the same engine, the strumming tutorials apply to the acoustic guitar as well.


----------



## woodsdenis (Jun 30, 2012)

First post on this forum so be kind to the newbie. 
Bought this purely because of the quality of his libraries, and the price! Do I need a lap steel right now, No, but it inspired me to write which I think is one of the main reasons to buy.

I also have the Electric and Acoustic from Orange Tree and both are superb, and I don't use that word lightly. Keep up the good work Greg.


----------



## Malo (Jul 1, 2012)

@gregjazz:

Thank you! I will check those tutorials out. o-[][]-o


----------

